# are the spurs the most boring team on the planet?



## tmacizgod (Jul 18, 2002)

i think so.. such a boring *** offense, and doenst help they got rid of all their "ballers" (antonio danials, smith, derek anderson) for boring guys that shoot (smith, kerr). but they are good for the type of offense they run, but they still are the most boring team i think to ever play basketball in the last 5 years.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

You forgot about the jazz


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

I agree....nowadays everyone looks for the Power Dunks, High flying acts, and the high speed Run-N-Gun style of Offenses in the NBA. But I did notice that sometimes you don't need all that flash to be a successful team or to win consistantly. That's what the NBA is about, just being successful with a quality system.

I agree the Spurs have the old-School style of Offense, but they know they can win from it. Duncan is as basic as they come, but he gets the job done and fulfills the teams needs.

The Lakers style of Offense can be boring...
But hey....it's gotten them what every other team compete's for and when you have the NBA'S top Duo, their will be some highlights and all :yes: 

My list of Exciting teams to watch

1) Clippers - Although they lost Miles, I see Wilcox taking over the Dunk-Show with Dre delivering. They'll be running a lot next year, look for fast action from these guys.

2) Mavs - I enjoy their Run-N-Gun style and they can shoot lights out.....Non-Stop!!! It's a track meet with these guys

3)Bulls - Look like a high energy team, that can make the game exciting, they have young players that play above the rim.



Team with Style of Play that's just played out and needs to go....
UTAH JAZZ


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I agree. With the Jazz being boring, that is. I think Spurs is okay. Tony Parker is pretty interesting to watch. He's one of the fastest players I've ever seen.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Now with Tony Parker and Ginobli this team is far for being boring...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> Now with Tony Parker and Ginobli this team is far for being boring...


I agree, the 2 Euros bring something really exciting over here. Also I wonder what they will do with Robinson's salary allotment next season, might be real exciting soon.

-Petey


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Parker, Ginobili & Scola.....Spurs will be tough*



> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> Now with Tony Parker and Ginobli this team is far for being boring...



These 2 guys are great, I saw Parker play last year and he just had the quickness and explosion to the rim, I look for him to improve his outside J and you can bet he'll be one of the NBA's TOP PG'S very soon. As for Ginobili, I saw him play during the Worlds and he displayed some serious skills, his outside touch and like Parker , he too has the quickness to drive and get to the foul line on a consistant basis. They also have another guy coming in, Ginobili's teammate Luis Scola a true banger down-low, I saw what he did during the championships, he's very fast for his size and most important of all, he has the size and aggression to play well with the other PF's & C's in the league, He wiil hold his own. The spurs look very, very good and the future is bright-   :yes:


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Scola, Manu & Parker


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

hey guys wut's up? this is my first time posting here  i watch basketball a lot and i'm so excited that the season is about to start and pre season is like 4 days away. well let me tell u guys a lil something about me. I'm 16 years old, living in so.cal. and an asian chick. i love watching basketball, but i play it once in awhile but i tend to suck at it :sigh: 

yes i'm a spurs fan, i dunno y but i'm just am. No the spurs are not the most boring team to watch. TP and TD are my most fav. players. they will have another title very soon! They have parker, manu, bowen, duncan and dave. Don't forget about speedy claxton, malik rose, smith, willis, and we now have bateer. i dunno if he'll be good but at least he's not a guard. the spurs have like 8 guards. Tony worked on his shooting and he's lifting weights to add more muscles and manu is awesome, even if he sprained his ankle during WC. He's good though, he'll probably be starter early this season and replce smith. 

i don't like watching the jazz.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>XxMia_9xX</b>!
> hey guys wut's up? this is my first time posting here  i watch basketball a lot and i'm so excited that the season is about to start and pre season is like 4 days away. well let me tell u guys a lil something about me. I'm 16 years old, living in so.cal. and an asian chick. i love watching basketball, but i play it once in awhile but i tend to suck at it :sigh:
> 
> yes i'm a spurs fan, i dunno y but i'm just am. No the spurs are not the most boring team to watch. TP and TD are my most fav. players. they will have another title very soon! They have parker, manu, bowen, duncan and dave. Don't forget about speedy claxton, malik rose, smith, willis, and we now have bateer. i dunno if he'll be good but at least he's not a guard. the spurs have like 8 guards. Tony worked on his shooting and he's lifting weights to add more muscles and manu is awesome, even if he sprained his ankle during WC. He's good though, he'll probably be starter early this season and replce smith.
> ...



WELCOME!!!
It's nice to know we have another female posting on these boards. 
Wow...you know the entire Spurs roster :yes: very good

No doubt in my mind that the Spurs will make much noise next season. Parker & Manu will only help stabalize the back court, they look very impressive.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

thanx for da welcome


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Welcome to the board.

-Petey


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

They have some excitement with the guards in Parker, claxton and MANU MANU


----------

